# Diamondback



## SuperStuff (Jan 31, 2008)

I could use parts to restore a '84 Diamondback Formula One. I have the correct frame/fork/chainring. Need seatpost, seat clamp, handlebars, and Araya 1.50 rims.


----------



## SuperStuff (Feb 9, 2008)

*Update*

I have a DB stem and a set of Tioga Comp III tires coming from two great guys off the Schwinn bmx forum. Might actually use the tires on a Super Streak until I locate the Araya 1.50 rims with Suze hubs. Still need DB handlebars, seatpost, seatpost clamp, black bmx seat, and the rims. Check your extra parts if you can help.


----------



## SuperStuff (Feb 15, 2008)

*Frame/Fork*

Here is the Diamondback frame/fork I'm trying to build up.


----------



## Unkle Krusty (Jul 26, 2008)

I might be able to help you, give me a day or two. there are two complete ones in this stash of bikes that i am buying.


----------

